# Outlook 2003 Won't Send/Receive



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I just changed my isp from dsl to cable.

I added a new account to OL, set it as default and deleted the old.

Issue: Hiitting the "Send/Receive" button on the tool bar or even going to Tools>Send/Receive>Send Receive All F9 = does nothing.

For me to send or receive mail, I need to click Tools>Send/Receive>1. mail.comcast.net, then everything works fine. 

I also cannot get it to check for mail on its own.

Any ideas?


----------



## Anne Troy (May 1, 2006)

1. Do you have it set ot auto send/receive? Tools-->Send/Receive-->Send/Receive settings.

2. You aren't set to work offline, are you? File-->Work offline should NOT be checked.

3. Under Tools-->Options-->Mail setup tab, is it set to Send immediately when connected?

4. Have you run Detect and Repair from the help menu?

Maybe one of these will get you going.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Anne :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: 

It was #2 - had Work Offline checked. Took that off and all is right with the world...

Thanks much.

yustr


----------



## Anne Troy (May 1, 2006)

Cool! You're quite welcome.


----------

